# Hilfe bei Java-Projekt



## Lara92 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo 
ich brauche Hilfe bei meinem Projekt, dass wir in der Schule machen sollen.
Dies ist der Arbeitsauftrag:

Erstelle ein Projekt Programmierung
- Schriftliches Konzept mind. eine A4-Seite
- Flussdiagramm
- OO-Diagramm
- Reflexion

Ich habe mir gedacht eine Abfrage des Notendurchschnittes zu machen.
Ist das zu einfach ? Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben was ich sonst noch machen könnte? 

Wir sollen dazu eine Reflexion machen. Weiß leider nicht was das ist und Wikipedia hilft nicht wirklich..
Wie macht man dazu ein Flussdiagramm und ein OO-Diagramm ? 

Ich brauche außerdem Hilfe bei dem Java Quelltext dazu.
Soll ich es so programmieren das man die Noten eingeben soll (Note 1, Note 2)? 
Dann danach von welchem Fach die Noten sind. Und anschließend den Durchschnitt
Java ausrechnen lassen und dafür eben bei der Antwort das Fach mit angeben. (Antwort: Dein Notedurchschnitt für das Fach... beträgt.. ?)


----------



## Firephoenix (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die Infos sind aber noch ein bisschen mager 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe habt ihr freie Auswahl, was ihr Programmieren sollt.
Dann stellt sich also zuerst die Frage: "Auf welchem Level seit ihr" und "wieviel Zeit habt ihr".
Steht das Projekt wird ein Konzept ausgearbeitet "Bla das Problem wird so und so angegangen, in die und die Teilprobleme zerlegt etc".
Dann kann man ein Flussdiagramm erstellen, das den Ablauf darstellt Eingaben->Prüfen->Berechnen->... irgend sowas.
Unter OO-Diagramm verstehe ich ein UML-Diagramm der Klassen, ob das so zutrifft kann ich allerdings nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
Reflexion -> was für Probleme traten auf, wie wurden diese gelöst, was hat man aus dem projekt gelernt etc.

Und was genau stellst du dir unter Abfrage des Notendurchschnittes vor? Noten eingeben und Durchschnitt ausrechnen? Oder soll das Programm noch mehr machen?
Gruß


----------



## Landei (5. Mai 2011)

Für den Notendurchschnitt brauchst du keine Reflexion.

Ich würde vorschlagen, einen kleinen Klassen-Inspektor zu schreiben, also alle Methoden, Konstruktoren und Felder einer auswählbaren Klasse anzuzeigen. Dazu eine kleine grafische Oberfläche (ein JTree drängt sich da gradezu auf).


----------



## chalkbag (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das hier nicht Reflexion im Sinn von java reflexion sondern eher im Sinn Reflektieren der eigenen Lösung gemeint ist. Also warum sieht mein oo-Modell, UML etc. so aus wie es aussieht,  welche Vorteile / welche Probleme resultieren daraus. 
Nach der Aufgabenstellung, behaupte ich frech, geht es nicht darum was man macht (also z.B. die Notenverwaltung) sondern eher wie man es macht (Software-Engineering, Vorgehen im Projekt).

Grüße


----------



## Andi_CH (5. Mai 2011)

Reflexion != Reflection

Unter "Reflexion" versteht man im Allgemeinen, dass man darüber refektiert (nachdenkt) was optimal gelaufen ist und was nicht - was verbessert oder anders gelöst werden könnte ....


----------



## chalkbag (5. Mai 2011)

[geistige Abwesenheit]


----------



## Andi_CH (5. Mai 2011)

Das hat doch nichts mit kleinlich zu tun?
Und was irgendwelche Übersetzungsprogramme zu deutschen bzw. eingedeutschten Wörtern meinen ist ja auch nicht immer relevant.

Reflexion kenne ich in dem von mir erwähnten Zusammenhang seit dem 7. Schuljahr ;-)

Also lieber TO - keine Reflection - nur ein Bericht ist gefragt ;-)


----------



## ARadauer (5. Mai 2011)

@Lara92: Das sind alles Fragen, die du deinem Lehrer stellen musst, wir können dir nicht sagen, ob der das als zu einfach ansieht...



> Soll ich es so programmieren das man die Noten eingeben soll (Note 1, Note 2)?


ähmn wie du willst, ist dein programm...


----------



## Landei (6. Mai 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Reflexion != Reflection



Ich habe schon deutsche Bücher gesehen, bei denen Reflection tatsächlich übersetzt wurde. Aus "Garbage Collector" wurde dann "Speicherbereinigung" oder ähnlicher Müll (pun intended). Aber wird schon so sein wie ihr meint...


----------



## BoreX (6. Mai 2011)

Hey, 
vielleicht kann ich auch helfen. 
Wir mussten mal so etwas ähnliches machen nur ohne Diagramme aber ebenfalls mit Reflektion und dazu sollten wir noch ne Programmstruktur zeichnen. 
Jedenfalls hab ich damals das Thema Notendurchschnitt der gesamten Klasse gemacht in den einzelnen Fächern, sodass jeder einmal rumgegangen ist und wir unseren Jahrgangsdurchschnitt rechnen konnten. 
Da ich damals noch nichts mit grafischer Oberfläche oder ähnlichem wie JTree oder so konnte hab ich es simple mit JOptionPane gelöst nen bisschen geduldt und einer for-schleife und vielen if-fallunterscheidungen für die Bewertung der note  
also wenn du so ungefähr auf dem level sein solltest von deinen programmierkenntnissen würde ich vorschlagen das ganze mit JOptionPane.showInputDialog und MessageDialog  bei Bedarf, wenn du weißt wie das ganze funktioniert auch ne festgesetzte Liste für den InputDialog oder eben ein ConfirmDialog(YES_NO_OPTION) 

hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen


----------

